# Character dining disneyworld



## slomac (May 24, 2013)

Going to Disney world with 4 boys ages 75 and twin 3 yr olds.  What character dining would u recommend?


----------



## cory30 (May 24, 2013)

My son (age 5) loves both Chef Mickey's and Crystal Palace. Of course he also really liked Garden Grill at Epcot and Cape May Character Breakfast at Beach Club.


----------



## kanerf (May 24, 2013)

I was at the Garden Grill last week and the characters (Chip & Dale, Mickey, and Pluto) just kept going around the circle (it is a revolving restuarant) and the kids got to seem them multiple times during the meal.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 24, 2013)

slomac said:


> Going to Disney world with 4 boys ages 75 and twin 3 yr olds.  What character dining would u recommend?



Travelling with 6 "kids"? The 4 boys who are 75 - they golfers or bridge players?


----------



## Myxdvz (May 24, 2013)

slomac said:


> Going to Disney world with 4 boys ages 75 and twin 3 yr olds.  What character dining would u recommend?



It would really depend which characters they like...

Winnie the pooh characters - Crystal Palace
Disney Jr characters - Hollywood and Vine
Princesses - Akhersus
Cinderella - CRT
Fab 5 - various options: Tuskerhouse in AK, mostly in the resorts (do you have time to do resort dining?)

You didn't say where you were staying - there's some great character dining experiences at resorts: Chef Mickey, Cape May, Ohana, 1900 Park Fare to name a few...


----------



## brigechols (May 24, 2013)

slomac said:


> Going to Disney world with 4 boys ages 75 and twin 3 yr olds.  What character dining would u recommend?



Chef Mickey! The characters come by each table and pose for a picture.


----------



## slomac (May 24, 2013)

Whoops they are 7, 5 and 3. My older 2 love jake and the never land pirates


----------



## Myxdvz (May 24, 2013)

slomac said:


> Whoops they are 7, 5 and 3. My older 2 love jake and the never land pirates



I believe Jake is at Hollywood and Vine with Special Agent Oso, Handy Manny, and June (Little Einsteins)


----------



## brigechols (May 24, 2013)

slomac said:


> Whoops they are 7, 5 and 3. My older 2 love jake and the never land pirates


 We saw Jake during a character meet and greet at the Mickey Mouse Playhouse. Goofy, Micky, Minnie, Donald, etc will be at Chef Mickey.


----------



## slomac (May 24, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> It would really depend which characters they like...
> 
> Winnie the pooh characters - Crystal Palace
> Disney Jr characters - Hollywood and Vine
> ...



We are staying at old key west


----------



## Janann (May 26, 2013)

Our favorite for many years has been lunch at Crystal Palace at MK for the Winnie the Pooh characters.

I hate to admit it, but we had a marginal experience at Chef Mickey's a couple years ago, and we won't be going back.  Its expensive for dinner, we were seated next to the kitchen door with a not-so-pleasant view through the door, and as we were waiting for our table we watched a kid at the buffet line drop the tongs and put them back in the food (although this probably happens other places too, you just don't get to see it).  Meeting each character was a bit hit-and-miss, although the waitress asked us who we had seen, and then made sure the gaps were filled.  Chef Mickey's used to be our required first stop on our arrival day at WDW.


----------



## scootr5 (May 26, 2013)

Janann said:


> Our favorite for many years has been lunch at Crystal Palace at MK for the Winnie the Pooh characters.
> 
> I hate to admit it, but we had a marginal experience at Chef Mickey's a couple years ago, and we won't be going back.  Its expensive for dinner, we were seated next to the kitchen door with a not-so-pleasant view through the door, and as we were waiting for our table we watched a kid at the buffet line drop the tongs and put them back in the food (although this probably happens other places too, you just don't get to see it).  Meeting each character was a bit hit-and-miss, although the waitress asked us who we had seen, and then made sure the gaps were filled.  Chef Mickey's used to be our required first stop on our arrival day at WDW.



Crystal Palace, but an 8:00 am breakfast. You can get pictures on an empty Main Street with the castle as a backdrop.


----------



## Mauiwmn (May 27, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> Crystal Palace, but an 8:00 am breakfast. You can get pictures on an empty Main Street with the castle as a backdrop.



I agree.  Book an early breakfast at Crystal Palace before the park officially opens.  Great food.  Characters spend a good amount of time at each table.  

When you're all finished you are already in the park and past the crowds waiting to get in.  With the ages of your boys, I'd head right over to the Buzz Lightyear ride after breakfast.  Your guys may be too young for Space Mountain, Splash Mountain.  You want to get in as many of the rides with normally long wait times that you can early.

Your boys should also enjoy Pirates of the Caribbean, the Grand Prix race track, Stitch and Mickey's Philharmagic.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## C30NY (May 30, 2013)

We stayed at the beach club last week and did the character breakfast at Cape May twice.  It was Minnie, Goofy and Donald.  What was good is that it was not mass chaos like the Lunch we did in HWS, and each character spent adequate time with each table.  You may want to look into Cape May at the Beach / Yacht Club.


----------

